# NY Jewish Deli Style Corned Beef



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sick of the crap corned beef and pastrami that's available here, and I'm just frosted enough to try to make my own. Anyone know a good spice recipe and cooking technique so I can relieve my sometimes pangs of longing for "the old country?"

Shel the Kvetch


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Penzey's sells a great corned beef seasoning mix, for starters, but maybe you already knew that.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I get the Penzys (no apostrophe) catalog ... I don't believe the spice blend they offer will result in a NY Kosher deli style corned beef. Have you tried it and compared the result to, say, the corned beef at the Carnagie deli, or Katz's, or Ben's in Queens? I could be wrong, but some of those ingredients just don't seem appropriate for what iIwant. Anyway, I want to make my own.

Thanks for jumping in. Why don't you post some Indian recipes? I'd love a nice, authentic Sahbsi (sabzi) Masala recipe.

Shel


----------



## supercool (Jun 1, 2011)

thers an article on this website that has a great corned beef recipe on it


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I make my own for St. Patrick"s Day every year.

The basic recipe is merely salt, water and pickling spice.

I add garlic as well.

I allow this mixture to come to a boil, then turn it off and allow to cool.

I use brisket and submerge it in the brine.

I keep this in the fridge for a month.

I cook mine in the oven, covered.

Takes about 3-4 hours.

It is very good.

I really do not like when some places use eye of round or some other cut of beef.

Yes it might be corned beef, but it certainly is not as good as using brisket.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I can tell you that good Hamisha type Jewish style corned beef like Bens in Queens who I know very well has to be pumped. It is cured both externally and internally. It is best made from a Beef Brisket. The junk they sell at the supermarket deli dept. is corned bottom rounds which if not shaved thin are extremely tough. It is pumped with a saltpeter type concentrate with spices which is available premixed or in powder form from supply houses. Kosher corned beef is again salted and rinsed as per religious law.


----------

